# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Keqtrajtimi i femrave ne Shqiperi

## drifilon

Shqiperija eshte vendi ku femra keqtrajtohet sllavizohet shikohet si prone personale injorohet perbuzet keqperdoret me se tepermi ne EVROPE!!!

Kush eshte fajtore pse askush nuk e ngrite zerin ndaj keti fenomeni i cili dita dites vetem sa po lulzone ne shqiperi pse heshtet ky sllavizim i femres ne shqiperi .

Une do i jap disa fakte te cilate ilustrojne ket qfare po ngrise une ketu???



FOTO DURRES

Kjo foto eshte shume aktuale dhe reale ne ter shqiperin kete pasqyre ku shifen vetem femrat duke punuare dhe asnje mashkull mund te hasni kudo ne te gjitha qytetet e shqiperise.(Ku jane mashkujt shqiptare pse keta nuke punojne ???????



Ket foto e kisha pare para shume viteve e cila qarkullonte neper internet pore nuk e besoja mendoja se eshte nje rast i izoluar dhe skena te tilla nuke ka ne shqiperi pore jo e verteta eshte se raste te tilla ka ende kudo ne shqiperi dhe mund ti haseshe qithandej shqiperise ...

Une ne skena te tilla hasa para 2 muajshe ne shqiperi ku prej kufirit te maqedonis e deri ne dalje te Elbasanit pashe me teper se 20 skena te tilla 

Pse nuk e ngrite asekushe ket problem ne shqiperi pse flejn medijat ne shqiperi kur do ti kthehen realitetit te shqiperis mediat ne shqiperi ne vende qe  te na hedhine hi syve duke na paraqiture shqiperin si nje holivude me qka apsolute bine ne kontradite dhe kundershtim fatale me realitetit reale te shqiperis???


 

Edhe ky fatkeqsishte eshte nje fakte shume aktuale dhe reale te cilin mundesh ta hasesh gjith andeje shqiperise e sidomos ne veri ... Ku ma gomare duket aje mbi gomarin se vet gomari?????

----------


## drifilon

Zbulohet mbretëria shqiptare e 180 prostitutave


KUNEO- Shtatë muaj hetime u kushtoi operacioni karabinierëve italianë për të shkatërruar bandën shqiptaro-italiane që trafikonte e përdorte prostituta. Nuk janë pak, por 180 vajza që kaluan nga darët e këtij grupi kriminal që e shtrinte aktivitetin e tij në Alba Bra, Asti e Kuneo, teksa kjo perandori ishte e organizuar deri në detajet më të vogla. Prostitutat niseshin nga Shqipëria, Rumania, Moldavia, Maqedonia, etj e përfundonin në rrugën 123, në Asti-Kuneo, ku prej andej zhvillonin aktivitetin e tyre. Veçantia e kësaj bande qëndron në faktin se këta tutorë kryesisht nuk ishin agresivë, pra kishin pak a shumë rolin e bashkëortakëve, pasi kërkonin vetëm 3 mijë euro në muaj nga një prostitutë dhe në këmbim u gjenin vendet e përshtatshme për punë, u siguronin territor duke larguar prostitutat e tjera dhe kontribuonin në gjetjen e klientëve. Në raste të tjera të mosbindjes apo prishjes së ortakërive, ata përdornin edhe forcën.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Keto dy fotografit e fundit jane te lezeçme vertet.

Tek ajo me grune e ngarkuar me dru;burri nuk ka faj,nuk mund ta ndimoj.Ka duart e zena,nje ne xhep e me nje po pi cigare.Nuk mund te hypi dhe ai siper druve.

Tek tjetra,njeri duhet ta terheqi gomarin.

----------


## -BATO-

Këto foto nuk paraqesin realitetin shqiptar. Disa foto të zgjedhura nuk përfaqësojnë Shqipërinë. 

Le t'i analizojmë një e nga një.

1. Tek fotoja e parë nuk ka asgjë të keqe. Janë gratë ato që duan të punojnë dhe të bëjnë çdo lloj pune. 

2. E dyta është një foto që qarkullon shumë vjet në internet dhe e përdorin forume serbe/greke për propagandë antishqiptare. Janë raste të veçanta që nuk pasqyrojnë realitetin shqiptar.

3. Tek e treta, është turp që gratë të hipin në gomar. Ky është një zakon i vjetër që ruhet edhe sot nëpër fshatra dhe edhe sikur t'u thuash grave të hipin në gomar, ato nuk hipin.

4. E katërta nuk është një traditë shqiptare, por është një traditë e perëndimit "të zhvilluar".

----------


## Jack Watson

> 1. Tek fotoja e parë nuk ka asgjë të keqe. Janë gratë ato që duan të punojnë dhe të bëjnë çdo lloj pune. 
> 
> 3. Tek e treta, është turp që gratë të hipin në gomar. Ky është një zakon i vjetër që ruhet edhe sot nëpër fshatra dhe edhe sikur t'u thuash grave të hipin në gomar, ato nuk hipin.
> 
> 4. E katërta nuk është një traditë shqiptare, por është një traditë e perëndimit "të zhvilluar".


nja dy korrigjime:

1. Nqs del njoftim në gazetë dhe në bashki se kërkohen pastrues/e dhe paraqiten vetëm gra, kjo do të thotë se gratë u keqtrajtokan? Me llogjikën si je? (për hapësin e temës është komenti)

3. Në foto janë rom dhe fotoja është shkrepur nga disa turistë francez në kohën e komunizmit. Në mediat e huaja (greke psh) mund të lexosh që shqiptarët shesin foshnjat për 500 dollarë, por nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse rom shtetas të Shqipërisë. Thjesht një rast për të treguar se çfarë profesionalizmi kanë mediat në disa raste. Rasti i fundit ishte në lidhje me ato vrasjet që u bënë në Bruksel, gjith mediat e Europës shkruajtën se vrasësi ishte një shqiptar, e nxin sa e nxin imazhin e shqiptarit e në fund doli që vrasësi ishte iranian. Por ç'rëndësi pati më vonë, dëmi ndaj imazhit u bë. Njësoj është edhe me këta fotografët që vijnë si turista, bëjnë fotografit lypsish dhe vënë diçiturën "lypësit shqiptarë", ose bëjnë foto grash te Gabi dhe prap si diçiturë "albanian women"...

4. Jo se jam dakort me prostitucionin por pse ka prostituta shqiptare s'do me thënë që femrat shqiptare janë të gjitha prostituta lol. U mashtruan nga njerëz të degjeneruar dhe të pashpirt (njerëz të tillë ka në gjithë botën) e përfunduan aty ku janë. Është e trishtueshme në fakt, po nuk besoj se ky është argument që duhet përdorur nga ty për të shprehur kudo (dhe kurdo) urrejtjen që të karekterizon ndaj Shqipërisë dhe çdo gjëje që ka ky vend. Është pak a shumë njësoj sikur të them unë që kosovarët janë të gjithë hajdut sepse në Zvicër dhe në Gjermani i kanë lujt fenë vjedhjeve dhe grabitjeve... por nuk them kështu lol.

Në Shqipëri femra është e dhunuar në zonat fshatare e të mbylluar, por edhe aty jo gjithmonë por në familje të caktuar. Shumë i përhapur kjo dhunë është kryesisht në zonat e Veriut e më pak në të Jugut, kjo sepse në Veri (si dhe në Kosovë) ka vepruar kanuni kur femra shihej si pronë e burrit dhe se burri kishte të drejta të plota mbi të. Si jehonë ky mentalitet vazhdon sërish në zona fshatare, në familje të caktuara (sidomos në familjet me probleme sociale). Në qytete realiteti është tjetër gjë fare. Edhe në Kosovë femra dhunohet egërsisht, edhe atje (në katunde kryesisht) femra shihet si pronë e burrit. Këtë gjë e kam vërejtur në famijet kosovare në Europë që kishin migruar nga zonat fshatare (dhe jo qytetet), bile shumë herë nuk lejonin që femrat të punësoheshin, apo nuk të duket dhunim ky? Shoqëritë me mendësi patriarkale gjithmonë e kanë dhunuar femrën, shqiptarët janë shoqëri burrnore dhe natyrisht që edhe gratë do të vuajnë pasojat e këtij fakti. Por lajmi i mirë është që gjithmonë e më shumë kultura e njerëzve po përparon.



> Pse nuk e ngrite asekushe ket problem ne shqiperi pse flejn medijat ne shqiperi kur do ti kthehen realitetit te shqiperis mediat ne shqiperi ne vende qe te na hedhine hi syve duke na paraqiture shqiperin si nje holivude me qka apsolute bine ne kontradite dhe kundershtim fatale me realitetit reale te shqiperis???


Askush nuk e paraqet Shqiperinë hollivud, por ti ke kaq urrejtje ndaj Shqipërisë sa gati çdo pikëpamje e ke të fryrë me urrejtje, përbuzje, ofendime etj... (sikur vetë je nga New York-u lol). Me keqardhje them që këtë mllef tëndin ndaj nesh e kam hasur gati në çdo postim që bën në forum, madje nuk e di se pse vazhdon të jesh pjesë e këtij forumit. Ka sa të duash cepa në internet ku mund të shprazesh.

----------


## s0ni

Ne krahasim me USA-ne femrat Shqiptare jane me te shtypura. 
Ka ndryshim te madh sesi i trajtojne meshkujt femrat! Ne US femrat trajtohen me me teper respekt sesa ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Mr Zeid

Ato foto ne krahasim me realitetin ne shqiperi jane cokollat mars.

Femra shqiptare ha dru ne shtepin e saj si gamori ne dahon, flasim per nje lloj keqtrajtimi shume te keq si ai psiqik ashtu dhe fizik

Grat shqiptare jane mendjelehta, vishen lyen, shikojne majtas djathtas,  kjo i terbone burrat e tyre piranec, qe sa i shofin shkojne ne shpi dhe u japin dajak e per kok te dajakut.

Flasim per nje jete mizerje nen tortura dhe presione per divorce.

Ky eshte realiteti i hidhur sot per sot. sigurisht qe nuk perfshihet gjith graria shqiptare. 


Grat shqiptare jane mendjelehta, mjafton nje i huaj plakush te shkonte ne shqiperi (dhe sikur te ishte kasap) merte me te bukuren e lagjes.
Kane mare nje superxhiro lakuriqsie o Zot na ruaj.  kjo i xhindos burrat pakarakter dhe  fillon dajaku.

Mos me keqkuptoni qe po flas vetem per grat sepse tema eshte e till, kurse po te flasim per burrat do ti vleresoja me nje fjal te vetme *LLUM* 

 Aka burra me te keqinj se sa ata qe shkonin ja fejonin vajzen tjetrin dhe e conin ne itali per prostitucion

Un them se kjo pabesi nuk egzisnon ne asnje komb te ketij globi..

----------


## Nete

Kan faj vete keto femra,pse pranojne te kryejn keso pune te renda,keto jan pune meshkujsh!!!

----------


## mia@

Ligjerisht femra Shqiptare gezon te njejtat te drejta me burrin, por ne shoqerine tone nuk jane pare e trajtuar kurre si te tille. Akoma femra shikohet si prone e burrit. Gjykohet, dhunohet, keqtrajtohet dhe me e keqja keto  sjellje neg. justifikohen nga shoqeria  Shqiptare. Jane bere ndryshime, por ka shume per tu bere.

Ne radhe te pare duhet te hapen programe ndihme ne mbrojtje te femres, femijeve  nga ana financiare si dhe ligjore. Tu sigurohen apartamente me rent te ulet ose falas. Ushqimi falas si kudo ne shtetet e tjera. Keto duke u nisur ne baze te te ardhurave qe kane. Nje mashkull qe ngeh doren ndaj femres duhet te denohet. Tu krijohet mundesia ketyre femrave ti thone stop dhunes. Vetem atehere meshkujt muind te  ndergjegjesohen dhe te ndryshojne sjelljen ndaj saj.
Persa  i perket puneve nuk me takon ti gjykoje. Nga e keqja njeriu do beje dhe punen me te veshtire per te ushqyer familjen. Nese burri nuk eshte i afte te punoje, do i bjeri barra femres te beje te pamunduren per te siguruar buken e gojes. Jane sakrifica qe behen ne emer te familjes.

----------


## Geri Tr

> Shqiperija eshte vendi ku femra keqtrajtohet sllavizohet shikohet si prone personale injorohet perbuzet keqperdoret me se tepermi ne EVROPE!!!
> 
> Kush eshte fajtore pse askush nuk e ngrite zerin ndaj keti fenomeni i cili dita dites vetem sa po lulzone ne shqiperi pse heshtet ky sllavizim i femres ne shqiperi .
> 
> Une do i jap disa fakte te cilate ilustrojne ket qfare po ngrise une ketu???
> 
> 
> 
> FOTO DURRES
> ...


Nuk shof gje nenshtrim te gruas ne foton e pare njehere se jane duke punu ca gra me fshese nuk do me thon qe jan te nenshtrume se ato pun po bejne sado e rendomte qe te jete ajo,je tu pa gjo burrin qe ja ka von lakun ne fyt ??? Ke Fotoja e dyt duken qart qe kat jan fshatar,po mir ti mo a ke shku neper qytete po ke marr fshatrat me rradh,ta dish qe ne qytet nuk te len mo njeri te sillesh ashtu,pershkak se jemi vend i vogel prostituat jane me evidente po jo te na i bosh gjith femrat prostituta edhe ato qe jane shumica i ke jashte shtetit dhe jo se ua ka qefi por se jane mashtruar ose detyruar me zor vetem qe te mbajne buken e gojes,ka femra te reja shqiptare qe po zejne poste te mira kudo kurse ti na thua qe jane te gjitha ******, mos i pergjithso gjonat se  bon figuren e gamorit

----------


## mia@

E mira eshte te trajtoni temen si dukuri qe ekziston apo jo ne Shqiperi, dhe jo thjesht te komentoni ato dy foto qe jane postuar.

----------


## mia@

> Ato foto ne krahasim me realitetin ne shqiperi jane cokollat mars.
> 
> Femra shqiptare ha dru ne shtepin e saj si gamori ne dahon, flasim per nje lloj keqtrajtimi shume te keq si ai psiqik ashtu dhe fizik
> 
> Grat shqiptare jane mendjelehta, vishen lyen, shikojne majtas djathtas,  kjo i terbone burrat e tyre piranec, qe sa i shofin shkojne ne shpi dhe u japin dajak e per kok te dajakut.
> 
> Flasim per nje jete mizerje nen tortura dhe presione per divorce.
> 
> Ky eshte realiteti i hidhur sot per sot. sigurisht qe nuk perfshihet gjith graria shqiptare. 
> ...


Ti je munduar te mbrosh femren, por ne fakt e ke sharre. Eshte faji i femres pse dhunohet, sepse eshte mendjelehte? :rrotullo syte: 
Pra dhe ti e justifikon dhunen ndaj femres. 
Ajo femra qe e ka burrin pijanec qe thua ti nuk e ka shume mendjen si te lyhet e te vishet, por si te kujdeset e ushqeje familjen, nderkohe qe burri rri nga mengjesi deri ne darke duke pire.

----------


## maratonomak

njoh nje shqiptar nga veriu qe u martua me nje angleze , dhe na doli qe kjo anglezja na ishte shtatzane , dhe kur polli beri nje bebe zezak , dhe kur e pa vjerri shqiptar donte te mbyste jevgun e vogel dhe nusen e djalit , se i vinte turp dhe se kshu e thosh kanuni, 

ky po qe eshte keqtrajtim i femres o drifilon .

----------


## Nete

> Shife sa trim eshte njeri......me femren e tregon trimerine


E tregojn por se shpejti do te zhduken keto trimeri ,vetem kan filluar dalngadal :Bravo:

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Shqiperija eshte vendi ku femra keqtrajtohet *sllavizohet* shikohet si prone personale injorohet perbuzet keqperdoret *me se tepermi ne EVROPE!!!*Kush eshte fajtore pse askush nuk e ngrite zerin ndaj keti fenomeni i cili dita dites vetem sa po lulzone ne shqiperi pse heshtet ky *sllavizim* i femres ne shqiperi .
> 
> Une do i jap disa fakte te cilate ilustrojne ket qfare po ngrise une ketu???
> 
> 
> 
> FOTO DURRES
> 
> Kjo foto eshte shume aktuale dhe reale ne ter shqiperin kete pasqyre ku shifen vetem femrat duke punuare dhe asnje mashkull mund te hasni kudo ne te gjitha qytetet e shqiperise.(Ku jane mashkujt shqiptare pse keta nuke punojne ???????
> ...


e para di nuk di te shkruash shqip..nese do e kishe perdore vetem nje here fjalen qe te kam nenvizuar do te ta quaja lapsus por ti dy here e ke permend..o mjeran po cfare slavizimi more...mos dashte te thuash skllavizim mjeran..

e dyta nga e nxore ti perfundimin qe ne shqiperi femra u keqtrajtuaka me se keqi ne europe..je ti ai qe e percakton nje gje te tille apo ndonje institucion me renome europiane apo boterore qe merret me monitorimin e te drejtave te njeriut ne pergjithesi dhe me te drejtat e femrasve bne veqanti...nese do te kiahte thene ndonje institucion mbrojtes i te drejtave te grave mund te diskutohej..nese e thua ti nga mendja jote atehere eshte nje pot.dhe ne uje..nuk e di a e din kuptimin e kesaj por.dhes ne uje...

e treta nuk quhet fenomen o njeri nje rast i pershkruar ne nje foto apo ne nje kronike televizive..mos u bazo ne foto manipulative te palaqove fotografiste..a e din i dashur se paguhen edhe para nga fotografe te dhier per te pozuar ne menyre poshtruese ...fill pas ardhjes se demokracise ne shqiperi erdhen edhe njerez te mire por edhe njerez te poshter..shume prej tyre edhe fotografe..duke shfrytezuar naivitetin e popullsise ata bene edhe foto te tilla nga vendi i qudirave..di raste te veqanta qe fotografet kan dhene para per ti fotografuar..dhe me foto te tilla vete ata edhe kan dhene nje realitet te nxire ne shqiperi edhe kan fituar para per veten e tyre duke juai shitur agjensive apo revistave te ndryshme..

e katerta me beri pershtypje perqendrimi vetem ne shqiperi..mu duk paksa me tendence..me mire edhte te kishe thene '' ne trojet shqiptare ''sepse nuk mund ta shaje kusia tiganin...gjithkund ne trojet shqiptare ka ngjarje te tilla...

----------


## maratonomak

nuk ka pyll pa derra , 

ka burra qylaxhinj qe hane e pine dhe nuk punojne dhe i dermojne grate e tyre , po kjo eshte llumi i shoqerise shqiptare ,

50 vjet izolim nuk na sollen asgje tjeter pervecse varferi , mizerje dhe babezi , dhe si rjedhoje ca u bene hajdute , ca prostituta , e tjere por 

bullgaret jane me keq se ne , ata jane dembela dhe pijance dhe i inkurajojne grate motrat dhe bijat e tyre te shiten per fare pak vlere neper greqi itali e gjithandej

po ashtu edhe ruset , moldavet,ukranezet , rumenet , dhe kjo vetem nga verferia .

mos te themi edhe per bemat e kosovareve ne gjermani e europe ku plas droga dhe mafia se bashku me te tmershmit shqiptare te maqedonise .

kshu qe mos ia fusni kot dhe mos shani shqiperine vetem ,

te gjithe ne nje kazan ziejme .

----------


## broken_smile

Problemi eshte se ne pergjithesi mashkulli vazhdon ta konsideroje veten intelektualisht superior ndaj femres dhe me kete mendim te gabuar ne koke e gjykon se duhet te kete me shume te drejta ne krahasim me femren. Kjo ndodh jo vetem ne Shqiperi por kudo ne bote dhe derisa te ekzistoje ky mentalitet do te ekzistojne realitete te tilla. 
Vetem edukimi, ne familje fillimisht dhe neper shkolla, duke nisur qe nga femijeria do ishte nje hap perpara drejt zhdukjes te ketij lloj mentaliteti.

----------


## Izadora

Dy fotografi te marra ne internet , qe nuk i dihet se kur dhe si , nuk perfaqesojne te gjithe jeten e nje femre shqiptare . 

Nje teme e hapur nga nje mashkull shqipetar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Besoja

Edhe pse banoj në një qytet të vogël,zona për rreth është fshatare.Shumë gjëra kanë ndryshuar dhe bashkë me to edhe mentaliteti i burrave të fshatit.Gruaja ka fituar disa të drejta që nuk i ka patur më parë por barazia kuptohet që nuk është arritur.Përsa i përket qytetit,fakti që nuk ka vende pune për gra,detyrohen të punojnë vetëm burrat por kjo nuk do të thotë se gratë kanë marrë "frenat" në dorë.Po shkohet drejt barazisë për mos thënë që në disa familje shqiptare "komandojnë" gratë.Përsa i përket prostuticionit,kjo plagë e filluar pas viteve 90-të,duhet thënë se një pjesë e femrave e dëshirojnë vetë atë "profesion".Janë vetëm ligjet e shtetit ato që mund ta frenojnë ose minimizojnë këtë dukuri.Edhe nëse dikush e tepron me komentet e tij për keqtrajtimin e femrës,idea është për të sensibilizuar shoqërinë.

----------


## drifilon

Te nderuare forumiste ju lutem te reflektoni drejtsi e`jo SLLAVIZEM e vereteta eshte kjo askunde ne ballkane apo evrope pastrimin e rrugve dhe tretuareve nuk e bene gjinija femrore perveqe se ne shqiperi ku femra keqtrajtohe sllavizohet nga meshkujt matrapaze DEMBELA te cilet presin qe grate tua sigurojne kafshaten e gojes duke kryer punet te cilate ne realitet ju perkasin atyre meshkujve 

Pastrimi i rrugeve  renditet ne listen e punve te randa i dedikuara te kryhet nga gjinija mashkullore une kame pasure fatine te shetise dhe shetise ter evropen pore edhe ne asnje vende te vetem dhe asnjeher nuke kame pare qe femrate te bejne pastrimin e rrugve dhe mirmbajtjen e tyr si ky rasti i SHQIPERISE ku ter pastruset te jene FEMRA dhe ate ne te gjitha qytetet e shqiperise kjo eshte qmenduri diskriminime keqetrajtim i femres ne Shqiperi nga meshkujt DEMBELA te cilet ende jetojne me mentalitetin e vjeter KOMUNIST 





http://www.shekulli.com.al/2010/01/1...yeqytetit.html

Nuke e kame fjalen ketu per nje femer apo dy femra pore per qindra femra te cilate ne mbremje mund ti shofesh gjith andej tiranes e qyteteve tjera te shqiperise duke kryer pune te renda perderisa meshkujte maskaraje darahiten parqeve rrugve e restaurantave te tiranes grate punojne si sllavne ne vende se te jene ne shtepi dhe ti kryejn punet e shtepise te cilate realishte ju takojne 


Skena te tilla shefe vetem ne shqiperi askunde tjeter ne ballkane dhe evrope por kame friken se ase ne bote ..







Ne korce duke hjekur deboren




Te theme te drejten mua me vinte turpe te shetisja ne mbremje ne tirane nga ato femrat te cilat pastronin rruget dhe trotuaret e tiranes  perderi sa ato punonin dhe une nje mashkulle te shetisja si IDIOTE edhe pse une nuk isha fajtori i sllavizimit dhe keqtrajtimit te tyre

----------

